# Avulsion of the Tibial Tuberosity



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

That is really unfortunate! Poor baby! I haven't heard of anything like that before.

Was she playing or jumping when it happened? (Nevermind, I saw the other post) : )

Best wishes for her surgery & recovery...


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Very common in dogs around her age. We have had a string of bulldogs with them latley.

Good news is that they often heal very well, puppies fix rapidly! However, as she ages please becareful to keep her lean and fit. That knee will be more prone to arthritis and cruciate disease.

Dont fret, theres nothing you can do to prevent it. Just like kids, puppies break but they heal just as fast


----------



## Jelly (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is my baby pre-op:









Here is an X-Ray of the repaired fracture:









Here is my baby Post-Op (her first time in the "cone of shame", lol):









*** OH, and I had her spayed at the same time to save on money... Double wammy!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*TTA (Tibial Tuburosity Advancement)*

My previous poodle, Jake, had a TTA on one leg when he was 10 and then the other one went about a year later and I had excapular instead, which was less invasive. Not sure if your condition was the same, but he had a CCL injury and although did not initially tear the miniscus, it did tear later, too. I researched lots of surgeons and several reputable guys were pushing the TPLO (more invasive) but I opted the for the TTA which is a newer procedure, and he had titanium screws in the joint, etc., Yes, after surgery he looked so pitiful and had a green soft cast for about 4 days to keep the swelling down. Good luck on recovery.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww! I hope she recovers fully and quickly!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

surgery and cone of shame hope you heal quickly nothing worse the crate rest very sad spoo our good wishes are with you


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Jelly*: I hope her recovery goes smoothly and she bounces back fast. What a lot for both of you to go through! I'm sure you're being the most attentive "poodle nurse" on the planet.:nurse: Sending good thoughts and well wishes.:flowers:


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Speedy healing!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sending positive energy and thoughts your way so your baby will be up and at the top of her game asap! 
Sorry you have had to deal with this, but it seems to me that your baby has an awesome mommy!


----------



## Jelly (Nov 10, 2012)

AngelsMommy said:


> Sorry you have had to deal with this, but it seems to me that your baby has an awesome mommy!


Correction.. Awesome daddy. I'm a guy who loves poodles. 

Update, she yanked the stitches out of her knee... Grr


----------

